# 1971 Schwinn Grey Ghost Original Paint Disc Brake



## vastingray (May 29, 2016)

Here's one you don't see everyday amazing  original paint disc brake Grey Ghost tires dated nice untouched original bike


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 29, 2016)

Where and how do you get all these amazing bikes!!!?


----------



## vastingray (May 29, 2016)

Man I've just been getting lucky lately


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 30, 2016)

That's spooky


vastingray said:


> Man I've just been getting lucky lately


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 31, 2016)

Lucky is putting it mildly, great find!!
You should play the lottery you lucky bas.....


----------



## vastingray (May 31, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> Lucky is putting it mildly, great find!!
> You should play the lottery you lucky bas.....



 Hahaha thanks Dan I appreciate it buddy


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

I'm not even a Krate fan but that has to be the sweetest original Ghost I've ever seen! Congrats. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 31, 2016)

Nicer than my single speed ghost. Cool find! Wasn't used much at all.


----------



## stoney (May 31, 2016)

Congrats, great find.


----------



## Dave K (May 31, 2016)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## speeddemon (Jun 9, 2016)

That bike is beautiful


----------



## GhostlyOne (Dec 1, 2022)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 322342 View attachment 322341 View attachment 322340 View attachment 322339 View attachment 322338 Here's one you don't see everyday amazing  original paint disc brake Grey Ghost tires dated nice untouched original bike



Hello Vastingray, I'm a newer member of the Cabe and tried to PM you regarding your Ghost but can't seem to find the PM button. I am considering a supposed Nov 71 all original disc Ghost from a well known member of the Krate community. From research I see whether some 71 Ghosts got the disc factory installed at all is a point of contention in circles. Is your's a verified factory disc? Do they exist at all? I could use some advice on authenticating this example before laying out a considerable sum. Otherwise, it is an original paint etc. bike. Thanks.
BTW..you have an impressive Ghost!


----------



## vastingray (Dec 1, 2022)

GhostlyOne said:


> Hello Vastingray, I'm a newer member of the Cabe and tried to PM you regarding your Ghost but can't seem to find the PM button. I am considering a supposed Nov 71 all original disc Ghost from a well known member of the Krate community. From research I see whether some 71 Ghosts got the disc factory installed at all is a point of contention in circles. Is your's a verified factory disc? Do they exist at all? I could use some advice on authenticating this example before laying out a considerable sum. Otherwise, it is an original paint etc. bike. Thanks.
> BTW..you have an impressive Ghost!



I wouldn’t say they were actually factory  installed but more individual dealer installed is my though I’ve also seen original cottons with the disc option i looked for years and found 2 original cottons but both were super rough and not for sale one was original owner with receipt so they are out there but I doubt they left the factory with the disc brake  just my opinion I also have a Nov 71 Orange Krate original disc


----------



## GhostlyOne (Dec 1, 2022)

vastingray said:


> I wouldn’t say they were actually factory  installed but more individual dealer installed is my though I’ve also seen original cottons with the disc option i looked for years and found 2 original cottons but both were super rough and not for sale one was original owner with receipt so they are out there but I doubt they left the factory with the disc brake  just my opinion I also have a Nov 71 Orange Krate original disc



Thanks!


----------



## GhostlyOne (Dec 1, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 2, 2022)

GG = Gorgeous Ghost on this LG.
Like every other year, the very late builds had components installed for the upcoming year.

My choice in the first photo are the girl calendar. I collect Originals from the 60’s.
Back in the day you would often see these calendars in establishments. Not anymore.

The 60’s, when things were fun.


----------



## vastingray (Dec 2, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> GG = Gorgeous Ghost on this LG.
> Like every other year, the very late builds had components installed for the upcoming year.
> 
> My choice in the first photo are the girl calendar. I collect Originals from the 60’s.
> ...



I got them out of a old service station 1963 and 64 playboy calendars lol


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 2, 2022)

vastingray said:


> I got them out of a old service station 1963 and 64 playboy calendars lol



Those are very Good years for bicycles, cars and girls!


----------



## vince72 (Dec 5, 2022)

Here is the new to me 71 grey ghost, I put together Sunday (minus front fender that I forgot at work).. I purchased this bike from @Hoagie57
this bike was restored 30 years ago and looks even better in person
He is very honest & the packaging was bomb proof!! Thanks again for the easy transaction


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2022)

vince72 said:


> Here is the new to me 71 grey ghost, I put together Sunday (minus front fender that I forgot at work).. I purchased this bike from @Hoagie57
> this bike was restored 30 years ago and looks even better in person
> He is very honest & the packaging was bomb proof!! Thanks again for the easy transaction
> 
> ...



Wow Vince really nice.


----------



## vince72 (Dec 5, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wow Vince really nice.



Thank you but honestly Tommy built it and sourced the parts haha 
The bike is great I am happy to own it


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 5, 2022)

vince72 said:


> Thank you but honestly Tommy built it and sourced the parts haha
> The bike is great I am happy to own it



I'm surprised he let it go hahaha, he must need the room for a ballooner


----------



## vince72 (Dec 5, 2022)

He has plenty of them already haha


----------



## nick tures (Dec 5, 2022)

vince72 said:


> Here is the new to me 71 grey ghost, I put together Sunday (minus front fender that I forgot at work).. I purchased this bike from @Hoagie57
> this bike was restored 30 years ago and looks even better in person
> He is very honest & the packaging was bomb proof!! Thanks again for the easy transaction
> 
> very nice !!


----------

